# Distractions



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm looking for some suggestions to training distractions. With Gunny I'm shooting for real world reliable. Here are some distractions I currently work him with, if anyone can think of something else or some other drill to stress his basic obediance let me know.

Work with Back Pack on
Bike
Wheelchair
Obediance ON things (tables, benches, crates, etc.)
Play ground equipment
Agility equipment
other dogs
busy roads
pet stores
hardware stores
Tossing things (sticks, toys, food, etc.)
Running at him
Jumping over him (in down stay)
Other dog jumps him (in down stay)
kicking things around him
dropping things that make noise
working near railroad tracks


----------

